

Why Setting Up SSL Is So Hard - michaelbuckbee
https://www.expeditedssl.com/pages/why-is-setting-up-ssl-so-painful

======
zubairq
Fantastic article. Almost worth using Heroku just for this! SSL is such a
pain!!!!!

